# Leftover turkey tags, huh?



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

So, I go to buy an OTC leftover turkey permit this morning and it says that if I pick up a LEFTOVER permit, that I will lose my 5 turkey bonus points? Anone else see this as a little screwy?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad you posted this!

I was gonna go buy myself a leftover southern tag, you know, just to have on hand.

But I **** sure aint gonna give up me points for a "general season" tag!

WTF DWR?



> Once you draw a turkey permit or purchase a remaining permit, you surrender any bonus points you've accumulated. You'll start earning bonus points again the next time you're eligible to apply for a turkey permit and are unsuccessful in that year's drawing.
> Waiting periods


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

What is the waiting period for turkey?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> What is the waiting period for turkey?


No waiting period in 09.

To me this is akin to losing your Limited Entry Deer points if you purchase a northen region buck tag! Crazy!


----------



## bowhunter76 (Sep 10, 2007)

This really bites that they will take your points.

I call the division thinking it was a typo and they said that it is considered to be a limited entry hunt.

How do you have over 3000 tags left over and be a limited entry hunt. 
Isn't any hunt you do in Utah a limited entry then? There are only a limited number of permits for any hunt you would like to do. You get to keep your points for the second choice on the general season hunt.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I know, I was mad about this. I called the dwr about a week ago to ask this very question, and the girl there told me that my points would not be affected.

I decided to try it anyway. I don't think my transaction went through though. The site kept crashing.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this was screwy. So if they go over the counter. Will that eliminate the need for points? 

I figured by the time May came around, they would be wise to the ways of the hunter. I

_O\


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Matt B said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this was screwy. So if they go over the counter. Will that eliminate the need for points?
> 
> I figured by the time May came around, they would be wise to the ways of the hunter. I
> 
> _O\


I believe the region wide tags will be over the counter next year, but the A and B tags on most units will remain LE. So turkey points are going to be around for a while yet IMHO.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

They are over the counter now. Why in the hell do you think you can walk in and buy tags over the counter? I seriously doubt the definition of "Limited Entry" tag means a surplus of 2,500 tags that they couldn't sell. Another example of the DWR trying to screw the hunter. Why would anyone give up their bonus points to buy one of these?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

The _other _hunts are LE. But unlike Deer and Elk you can't draw a general tag and keep your points :? I too don't get it. But, I/we are saving our points for the hunt we want; and it ain't a region wide.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yet another reason I skip the turkey hunt in Utah!


----------

